# Changing servers



## mkellogg

OK, it is time to change servers again.  The server or software keeps crashing.  I'm not sure that this will solve the issue, but it is the next thing to try.

I'll probably do it after 11:00 EDT (US Eastern Time, GMT -4) tonight.

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Mike,

Anything to cut down on the number of crashes is worth a try.  According to a recent thread in the Culture forum, some servers provide better performance if you leave them a generous tip.  Have we tried that yet?


Ducking behind a tree,
Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> Anything to cut down on the number of crashes is worth a try. According to a recent thread in the Culture forum, some servers provide better performance if you leave them a generous tip. Have we tried that yet?
> 
> 
> Ducking behind a tree,
> Cuchu


 
Yes, otherwise they snot on your cookies.


----------



## timpeac

On a more serious note, the forums seem very slow indeed today. I don't think it's me because no other sites I am visiting seem to be affected. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## LV4-26

Funny, this is exactly what I'd have said......yesterday  (today, it's all right).


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Funny, this is exactly what I'd have said......yesterday  (today, it's all right).


 
Weird. I have never known it so slow (I have broadband). For example, I looked at someone's profile and it was so slow that for a few seconds all that showed was the top section of the profile page before the rest downloaded. As well as that sort of thing it takes a long time to start opening a new page.


----------



## panjandrum

Hmm.
Mine is like lightning today.
Yesterday - I guess before the change-over - it was dreadfully slow with long periods of 404s.


----------



## mkellogg

Everything seems fine right now as far as I can tell.

It might be slow at first as your browser downloads the included images for the first time, but after that, it should be fine.

Let me know if any of you continue to experience problems!


----------



## timpeac

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Everything seems fine right now as far as I can tell.
> 
> It might be slow at first as your browser downloads the included images for the first time, but after that, it should be fine.
> 
> Let me know if any of you continue to experience problems!


 
Will do. I am now on my home computer (was on my work laptop before at home but logged on through broadband to their internet) and it is fine now. I will see what my work laptop is like later.

Is it possible that whatever you did would make logging on through a company's protocols take longer?

Thanks


----------



## mkellogg

No, everything should be the same as the old server.  No special security is involved.


----------



## lauranazario

Workplace G3 Mac running OS 9.2.2 using IE 5.1 for Mac on a T1 connection...
I keep getting disconnected after "5 minutes" of "inactivity".

Any ideas on how I can solve this? The same thing happened to me last night from a Mac laptop running on Tiger (OS 10.4) using Firefox over a DSL connection.


----------



## mkellogg

No idea Laura...


----------

